# Quarter Sawn oak



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Job I did last week. Proceed glaze and slow drying acrylics.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

That looks great. I'd have that in my house.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Demonstration please.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Very Cool


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats a nice bit of graining!! :thumbup:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Sweet. Looks great.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Good Job, :thumbsup:

Michael Tust


----------



## baforese (Nov 4, 2009)

It looks terrific! Great job. Graining and marbling are definitely your thing. This looks great.


----------



## dpeters (Jul 18, 2012)

Great work. What were the products?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Golden's Proceed. I do a 50/50 mix of there full bodied glaze and the low vis. glaze. Has a nice slip and acts like oil. Also use the Proceed slow drying acrylics from golden for my colors......sometimes tweeked with UTCs. This mix usually has more open time than oil so in say about a gal and a half of glaze I pour in about a cup of clear acrylic polycrylic or other acrylic varnish to act as a dryer. On this job I also over glazed it for color depth but instead of glaze I tinted an acrylic poly.


----------

